# saving endangered species by captive breeding



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The news is full of stories about the difficulty Edinborough zoo is having getting a successful mating between their female panda and a borrowed male.The older I've got the less keen I am with the idea of saving endangered species in this way,it seems pointless to me if they can never be returned to the wild because of loss of habitat.If we've destroyed the habitat what's the point in breeding more captives?I'm no longer comfortable with the idea anymore than I am about dolphins and orcas in captivity.If there is money to be spent I feel it should be put into the environment,educating people etc.Panda sperm and eggs could be frozen for a future world in the unlikely event that we can mend our ways.On a selfish note though I would dearly love to see a dodo.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I totally agree with the habitat restoration! Another problem with captive breeding is the loss of biodiversity, really this happens in any endangered species (Black footed ferrets, cheetahs, Przewalski's horses), but zoo's amplify the problem when they are unable to get access to other animals at other zoos. Although many zoo's claim to be conserving the different species, the truth is that their main goal is to make money (generalization).


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

I am in two minds about this, but overall I think that species preservation is a good thing. In an ideal world - which doesn't and is very unlikely to ever exist - we would preserve habitat and hope that the native flora and fauna therein would flourish. As it isn't an ideal world, it is probably better to try and captive-breed species which are under threat. Yes, of course money comes into it, it comes into everything everywhere, there is no way around that.
We can not simply preserve eggs and sperm from animal species in the hope that in the future these species can be regenerated simply because there would not be any guarantee that there would be an appropriate womb to host the embryos in! 
The way I suggest we approach the idea/concept of Zoos and captive breeding is to think of City Farms. City Farms are used to educated kids (and adults) about where food comes from, and the importance of treating these food animals properly. I'm sure most of us have (unfortunately) met people/kids who never have seen a chicken, and who really have no idea how their boiled/fried/omletted egg gets onto their plate.
After visiting a City Farm that does its job properly, few kids are happy to eat non-free range eggs.
I live in the West of Ireland, still a very rural and agricultural area of the world. Still I meet people (students) who have never seen a chicken... it's shocking and rather frightening!
So, after my rant, on balance I'd say, let's try our best to preserve what there remains - while we can do so.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the money made went back into replacing lost habitat and keeping protected reserves where these sorts of species could live more naturally and rebuild a population that would be great. I doubt that it will happen but since it's our fault things are dying out I think we should take some responsibility. Unfortunately until something effects us we don't tend to care much - like the increasing price of petrol and eventually the fact that it will run out... we've invented electric cars but nobody buys them because petrol is easier and cheaper.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Many Zoos do use their funding to help the animals habitats. And zoos are exactly making money...they usually struggle to keep a float most years. I think we are preserving these animals so we can learn from our mistakes and so that people can truly visit them in person...which makes things like the reason to recycle more real for the average person. 
I think it's terrible to keep wild caught orca's and dolphins in captivity if they can infact survive in the wild. I think the same way about gorillas. But if the animal is unable to survive in the wild and it's an opportunity to teach our future generation..then I am all for it. 
MOST (but I do understand not all) zoo's go to a great deal of trouble to provide amazing enclosures for their animals. The pandas at the DC zoo for example often can't even be seen by the public because their habitat is so forest like and give the animals a chance to hide. 
Just as sad as I am that I can never see a real quagga or a carolina parrakeet and I would love to see them in a zoo if I could.


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Regarding dolphins, Killer Whales and related species in captivity, I do think this is wrong. Years ago when studying in the USA I went to an aquarium where there was a 'show' with these species. I thought it was wrong then, and I still think so. The current debate regarding 'personhood' for these species is interesting and seems to be gathering speed. A decade from now I doubt that such 'shows' will be legal in the Western world.


----------

